# S0 an SPS anschließen



## roberthaidi (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo mein Name ist Robert und ich bin 34 Jahre alt.
Wir haben uns heuer eine PV Anlage mont welche über 4 Subzähler mit S0 Schnittstelle (1000Impulse/kw/h) läuft.
4 Zähler da die PV 4 Wohnungen versorgt.
Jetzt möchte ich die Subzähler über eine S7-1200 auswerten.
Ich habe die Suche schon bemüht aber ich habe keine eindeutige Antwort gefunden.
Kann ich die S0-Schnittstelle wirklich direkt auf einen digitalen Eingang anschließen?
Also +24V auf den S0+ und den S0- dann auf einen dig.Eingang.
Dann über Zähler  weiterverarbeiten.
Danke und LG Robert


----------



## D-Platoon (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Robert,

also ich persönlich würde erstmal nachschauen, ob dieser S0-Ausgang potentialfrei ist.
Normal steht sowas im Handbuch des Wechselrichters.
Wenn nicht, musst du selbst Hand anlegen.
Mit dem Multimeter kannst du ja nachsehen ob bei einem Impuls (ich weiß natürlich nicht wie lang der ist) Spannung herauskommt oder nicht.
Wenn ja, ist die Höhe und die Belastbarkeit wichtig.
Einen Versuch obs die SPS erkennt kannst du aber allemal wagen.
Sollte es nicht ausreichen musst du evtl. ne Treiberschaltung entwickeln.

Sollte keine Spannung herauskommen, kannst du den Durchgangspiepser verwenden. Der Sollte dann bei jedem Impuls kurz piepsen. Dann schlummert im Inneren ein Relais (o.ä.) und du kannst i.d.R. gefahrlos die 24V anschließen und an der SPS dann abgreifen.

Habe ich gerade noch gefunden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S0-Schnittstelle
So wie sich das anhört, könnte das n bisschen komplizierter werden als ich zuerst gedacht hatte...


----------



## PeterEF (26 Oktober 2011)

Eine normgerechte (DIN 4.....) S0-Schnittstelle ist genau für so eine Anwendung gemacht, darum sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Die PV-Anlage versorgt Wohnungen, wie sieht die Schaltung dann in der Wohnung aus, denn eine Netzversorgung wird ja doch noch benötigt? Warum speist ihr das nicht direkt ins Netz ein?


----------



## roberthaidi (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, wir speisen deshalb nicht direkt ein da es in Österreich je nach Föderung 2 verschiedene Modelle gibt.
Wir haben Netzparralellbetrieb mit Überschusseinspeisung (födervolumen ca. 40-50% der Anschaffungskosten).
D.h. wir müssen so viel Strom wie möglich von der PV Anlage verbrauchen da sie so für uns am günstigsten ist.
Ich werde mit der 1200er dann noch ein Lastmanagemant verwirklichen, wo die Warmwwasseraufbereitung (3 Heisswasserspeicher und 2 Kleinspeicher) über die SPS gesteuert werden. Außerdem werde ich die Aussenleiterströme in die SPS einlesen und zusätzlich die Sicherungen überwachen und bei Bedarf Verbraucher wegschalten.
Zusammengefasst: Warmwasseraufbereitung wird eingeschalten wenn genung Energie von PV da und wenn zu viel Energie vom Netz entnommen wird, werden die HWS weggeschalten.

Aber nun nochmal zur S0 wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe kann ich es so machen wie von mir beschrieben.
Danke LG robert


----------



## PeterEF (27 Oktober 2011)

Danke für die ausführliche Info, kommen denn überhaupt soviele kWh zusammen, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt warmes Wasser über den Umweg Strom anstelle von Solarthermie zu erzeugen?



roberthaidi schrieb:


> Aber nun nochmal zur S0 wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe kann ich es so machen wie von mir beschrieben.
> Danke LG robert



Ja - ich hatte da noch nie Probleme, solange die Zykluszeit der SPS nicht unüblich groß wird.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Oktober 2011)

Die S0+ Geschichte hat nur einen Nachteil: Änderungen mitzubekommen kann etwas dauern, nur anhand von Zeitdifferenz zwischen zwei Pulsen kann die aktuelle Leistung ermittelt werden. Der kürzeste Abstand ist ja bestimmt durch maximale Leistung (=minimaler Pulsabstand) bzw. max. Zykluszeit der SPS, entsprechend kann die Sensorik gekauft (oder konfiguriert werden).


----------



## roberthaidi (28 Oktober 2011)

@Peter
Halllo, es geht ja nicht nur um die Warmwasseraufbereitung, die nutze ich nur als Last die man immer nach Bedarf zu und wegschalten kann.
D.h. es hängt alles drauf Kühlschränke, E-Herde, Waschmasch. etc.

@Oberchefe
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist die Anzeige dann nicht Aktuell und hinkt immer hinterher.
Das wäre kein wirkliches 
Problem da die Auslesung der Zähler nur einen Trend wiedergeben soll. Ich möchte das ganze mittels Balken Visuallisieren.
Es sollen dort dann keine KWh stehen sondern % des Gesamtverbrauches.
Whg1 x% Whg2 x% usw.
Für die genauen Werte gibts dann die Zähler.
Die Visu möchte ich deshalb machen da der Zähler schlecht zugänglich ist und so kann jeder einen Trend erkennen.
Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Newbie88 (14 September 2012)

Hallo alle Miteinander,

ich habe ein ähnliches Thema. Es geht bei mir einfach darum die S0 impulse eines Wechselstromzählers (1000 Imp. = 1 kW/h) grafisch darzustellen.
Ich würde es am liebsten mit einer Trendverlaufdarstellung realisieren?Gibt es dafür ein passendes Programm?


----------



## D-Platoon (15 September 2012)

Naja hier wäre es unter Umständen geschickter gewesen, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen und auf diesen hier zu verlinken, aber okay.

Dazu wäre es erstmal nützlich zu wissen, wo denn der Impulszähler angeschlossen ist. Auch an einer SPS wie hier diskutiert?
Es wäre dann z.B. eine Möglichkeit, dass die SPS eine Logdatei erstellt, in welcher z.B. die Impulse immer 10min lang gezählt und dann mit Datum und Uhrzeit abgespeichert werden.
Diese Datei liest du dann in Excel z.B. ein, verrechnest/skalierst evtl. die Werte nochmal und lässt dir ein Diagramm erzeugen.


----------



## Newbie88 (15 September 2012)

*S0 Impulse zählen und darstellen*

Der Impulszähler wird an eine Wago SPS angeschlossen bzw. an einen DI  eingang. Ich habe gelesen das die CSV dateien erzeugen kann.
Dann  habe ich letztens einfach in Excel versucht gehabt die Impulse zu  Simulieren (also einfach in der ersten Spalte von oben nach unten Datum  und Uhrezeit eingetragen) und im Diagramm darzustellen...aber es ist ja  so,das die Kurve ja immer höhere steigt da ja ein Impuls= eine W/h ist.  Wie kann ich das denn am besten verrechnen? also du meinst ich soll  ganzen Impulse zusammen zählen
und anschließend die zeit von z.b  erstem Impuls bis zu einem bestimmten Impuls zusammen zählen und  eintragen von 14:00:00 bis 15:00:00--> 20W/h? aber wie mach ich das  in Excel? hättest du dafür evtl. ein Beispiel? wäre super nett von dir.

Im prinzip wie hier auf dem Link

http://www.s0-recorder.com/Handbuch/linien_diagramm_gasdurchfluss.png


----------



## D-Platoon (15 September 2012)

Okay, das hört sich ja schonmal gut an!

Nein ich meine nicht, dass du das komplett zusammenzählen sollst, sondern immer in z.B. 10 Zyklen.
Heißt also, du nimmst ein Zeitglied, das immer nach den 10min einen Impuls liefert.
Mit diesem Impuls liest du den Zählwert eines Zählers aus (also die Impulse von deinem S0), generierst dazu einen Zeitstempel und schreibst das Ganze in eine Datei. Sobald das geschehen ist, wird der Zähler auf Null gesetzt und darf dann wieder fröhlich weiter zählen. Somit hast du immer die Leistungsaufnahme in 10min. Diesen Wert kannst du natürlich variieren, je nach dem wieviel Speicherplatz und Performance deine SPS hat und wie genau du es haben willst.


----------



## Newbie88 (15 September 2012)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe meinst du, dass der Zähler  z.B 200 Impulse Von 15:20 bis 15:30 verschicken tut und das dann in einer Datei speichert?


----------



## D-Platoon (15 September 2012)

Genau so meine ich das!
Dann hast du also immer Momentanwerte und das willst du ja, so wie ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## Newbie88 (15 September 2012)

aber wie mache ich das denn in Excel? Das würde doch dann so darstehen: Spalte A zeit und Spalte B W/h 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 aber ich will das wie auf dem Beispiel darstellen : http://datenblatt.stark-elektronik.de/s0rec.jpg


das ich vorhin zu geschickt habe. Ist das überhaupt machbar?


----------



## D-Platoon (15 September 2012)

Ich glaube du verstehst das falsch:

 Die Logik, die ich vorhin beschrieben habe schreibt alle 10min einen Eintrag mit der aktuellen Zeit und der Anzahl der Impulse in der vergangenen Zeitspanne in eine Liste.
Z.B. so:
13.09.2012; 13:43; 120 Impulse;
13.09.2012; 13:53; 78 Impulse;
13.09.2012; 14:03; 289 Impulse;

Dann trägst du auf der x-Achse die Zeit ab und auf der y-Achse die Impulse. Und siehe da, du hast ein Verlaufsdiagramm.
So wie du das aufgelistet hast, addierst du die Impulse ja ständig. Dann ist es klar, dass du einen Ursprungsgraphen mit einer durchweg positiven Steigung hast.


----------



## Newbie88 (15 September 2012)

Jetzt habe ich es kapiert. Super ! vielen vielen dank nochmals. Naja jetzt muss ich warten bis ich die Wago SPS bekomme....und dann das Programm so realisieren.....


----------



## D-Platoon (15 September 2012)

Riesig! 

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: Warum setzt du ne Wago ein und keine Beckhoff?


----------



## Newbie88 (15 September 2012)

Naja es handelt sich bei mir um eine Abschlussarbeit weißt du. Und der Betrieb besteht darauf das ich die Wago SPS nutze. 
Blöd ist halt das sich da keiner auskennt und ich das alles selber machen muss. Ich kenn mich mit der Simatic Step7 viel besser aus, aber so
Messdatenerfassung habe ich noch nie gemacht und in Codesys bin ich ein totaler noob


----------



## D-Platoon (15 September 2012)

Ach so, na dann ists klar!

Naja, wenn du mit S7 schon Erfahrung hast, dann ist CoDeSys auch nicht wild.
In dem Fall viel Spaß damit, und kannst dich ja mal melden obs so geklappt hat


----------



## Newbie88 (16 September 2012)

Werd ich machen und danke nochmals


----------



## D4K!ZZ4 (24 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Ich plan was änhliches, momentan versuche ich das ganze allerdings noch mit einer 24V Logo.
Später soll da auf die Haus S7 

Ich hab schon ein paar mal gelesen das mal einen pullupwiederstand nehmen soll um den S0 abzugreifen?
Habt ihr den einfach 24V auf S0+ und S0- auf den Eingang? Ich hatte das bei der Logo versucht und funken geerntet.

Mit dem dem pullup widerstand Zählt sie manche Impulse allerdings gar nicht.

Grüße Chris


----------



## DerMatze (25 Mai 2013)

D4K!ZZ4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wenn dein Zähler einen potentialfreien S0 Kontakt hat, führst du 24V über den Kontakt auf einen Eingang deiner LOGO.
Ob die Logo mit der Impulslänge des S0 Signals von Zähler zurecht kommt weiss ich nicht, bei einer S7 (wie ich es mache) funktioniert es jedenfalls genau so wie ich es beschrieben habe.

MfG
DerMatze


----------



## D4K!ZZ4 (25 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

werd ich mal testen dann Danke.

Meine bedenken gehen nur in die Richtung "Strom durch den Optokoppler".

Ich les von so vielen die es mit pullup/down machen.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Mai 2013)

Der Widerstand ist total überflüssig, dient nur der unnötigen "Energievernichtung". Der SPS-Eingang selber stellt schon einen Widerstand im niedrigen Kiloohm-Bereich dar.

Harald


----------



## PeterHollanda (26 Mai 2013)

In meine steuerung (s7-300  3152DP)  habe ich 
1 x Solar uber S0 bus, 1 x kwh zahler uber LDR, 1x reed contact gaszahler

im program mit osacat lib
STIME [FB64],IDB_STIME [DB64]   zeit bildung
Angepast FLOW_CALC  ( erweitert mit timeout  wenn lange zeit keine impulse komt)

Die S0 zahler gebt 10240 imp/kwh  ~ 1imp = 0,09765625 watt
Kwh zahler  500 imp /wkh ~  1imp = 2watt
Gaszahler   100 imp/m3  ~ 1imp = 0,01 m3

Zykluszeit sps ~ 3 msec
Die genauigkeit ist fur mich ok






Wasserkocher *einschalten ist 13:30  15:44 ist ok 2000 watt*


----------



## roberthaidi (7 Juni 2013)

Hallo war im Ausland.
Wie bereits in den vorigen Antworten beschrieben brauchst du keinen Widerstand.

Ich habe +24V am Zähler angeschlossen (S0) und den zweiten S0 zurück zu einem digitalen Eingang der SPS.
Also wie ein Schalter mit 0 und 1.
Einzig auf die Polung musste ich achten. Den falsch gepolt zählt die SPS nicht dann einfach umdrehen und fertig.

Also bei mir funkt. einwandfrei.

LG Robert


----------

